# Time for donuts



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Okay, now I can show you what that wood "donut" I discussed in my post about making a wood donut was all about.

It was for this simple desk-size clock which is 7" tall with a 5" wide base. The crown is made of a wooden peg and bead from the craft store and attached with glue and a short piece of 1/4" dowel. I was happy that it matched the cherry when stained. The "donut" is both glued to the base and pinned with piece of 1/8" brass rod as shown in the parts view.

Little projects like this are what happen when I have time on my hands.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

As always nice job Oliver


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Very stylish Oliver.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

timeless....


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice job Oliver , looks antique but it's new . How I'd like to hang out in your shop for a day . Probably be overwhelming and my brain would explode though lol


----------



## joefyffe (Apr 1, 2014)

I like it!
Good use of, otherwise, wasted time!


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Outstanding!!!!!!
Sid.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Neat and simple, Ollie. Real numbers, too. I like that.

HJ


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Really appreciate the step by step. Excellent final product as always.


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

As always, excellent idea, execution and description. What we have come to expect from Oliver.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Really nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Oliver
I was expecting something interesting from you and the donuts but that is really amazing


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Great job, Oliver, you haven't lost your touch. Clocks are so satisfying to make, you can let your imagination go wild.
Herb


----------

